# Coworkers begining to see what a loser I am



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

So I got a part time job stocking the produce section a grocery store around 4 months ago. I started working a measly 14 hours a week to around 20 hours week. Sometimes I would get more hours, but its around 20. I don't do anything else besides this.

Here is where it gets pathetic. I don't have my own car. If I can borrow my dads, I'll drive there myself but usually, I get dropped off by my mom(at 23). I'm actually shocked it took this long to figure out but eventually I get seen and of course the whole ****ing store needs to know. Now it just leads to workplace gossip about why I don't have a car and what I do with myself since I only work part time. A few days ago, it was me and the department supervisor. She was in a bad mood and I was going slow. After telling to stop cleaning because I still had some stuff to stock, she walks away muttering "he still gets rides from his parents at 23, un****ing believable".

Before this, I was a NEET for nine months. Before that I went to school at the nearby community college. I had a brief stint working for walmart for around eight months, and at a rv camp for 2 months but thats it. This is my greatest fear; people realizing that I'm a loser that's done nothing since graduating highschool. I'm not sure I can handle anymore embarrassment.

Thanks to anyone who reads


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

your supervisor is a inappropriate **** and should know better, unfortunately you're always going to get people that are higher up than you who can seemingly say whatever they like but ***** them. It's up to you, she should not be saying things like that in the workplace so I'd say it's worth reporting to a superior, i don't know your place of work, so it might be just as worth sweeping under the rug .


It's not pathetic nor does it make you a loser to get rides off your parents, your coworkers may be jealous? I've had people who are my age who decided to me more independent and they're jealous because I pay less bills than them lol it's ridiculous.


cars aren't cheap to buy nor are they cheap to run and maintain, so is it even realistic to buy one when your work retail 14-20 hours a week? I doubt it. Honestly forget these people at work if all they have to do is watch out for you coming into the workplace and stuff like that it shows their character not yours.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

You don't sound like a loser at all. People make way too many assumptions about others just because of one thing, and your supervisor was out of line. 

So long as your parents are happy with dropping you off there's not really an issue. There's always been a lot of negativity towards those who others perceive to get everything from their parents, but that still has its downsides as that person ends up feeling less independent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would not worry about it. Just having a job is trying to do something. I honestly wish I was up to that at this point in my life. I certainly don't look down on people who do what you're doing. When I used to work there were several people who would be dropped off by family members. No one gave them crap about it.

But anyway. The worst thing you can do is let people know it gets to you. I mean, if it bothers you, it bothers you. But don't let them see it. If she said that where you could hear it, she obviously MEANT for you to hear it. And people don't do that unless they're trying to take a poke at you. The only way to deal with that (AFAIC) is to pretend like you didn't even hear it. And if she keeps it up (or if others do it) just don't respond or react to it in any way. They usually stop when they see it doesn't bother you. (Yes, I know you said it bothers you but they don't know that and you don't have to let them know it).


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

Charmander said:


> You don't sound like a loser at all. People make way too many assumptions about others just because of one thing, and your supervisor was out of line.
> 
> So long as your parents are happy with dropping you off there's not really an issue. There's always been a lot of negativity towards those who others perceive to get everything from their parents, but that still has its downsides as that person ends up feeling less independent.


Happy isn't what I put it. Its tolerated, I'm constantly asked if I'm saving up my money so I can buy a car. I have a little over a grand saved (honestly I should have about 2000 but eh). I don't know how to go about buying one. Cash for a beater? Use it for a down payment and get a loan?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

likeabrickwall said:


> Here is where it gets pathetic. I don't have my own car. If I can borrow my dads, I'll drive there myself but usually, I get dropped off by my mom(at 23). I'm actually shocked it took this long to figure out but eventually I get seen and of course the whole ****ing store needs to know. Now it just leads to workplace gossip about why I don't have a car and what I do with myself since I only work part time. A few days ago, it was me and the department supervisor. She was in a bad mood and I was going slow. After telling to stop cleaning because I still had some stuff to stock, she walks away muttering "he still gets rides from his parents at 23, un****ing believable".


Yeah both of my jobs see me getting dropped off and picked up. Its so awkward when they ask if I got a car yet. Like wtf? Leave me be. As far as being judged I'm used to it.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I do agree your supervisor was being inappropriate...like honestly, what a crappy character he is! I'm on the same boat with you relying on walking or my family to take me to work, but I don't care what people say about it. Just do your thing. Keep your chin up! Think about why you're working and don't let them get to you. If it becomes too bothersome, I would say quit. You're better than that anyway. You don't deserve to be around people like that. Surround yourself with people who are supportive and make you feel good 

I surely wouldn't work in a company who made me feel crummy. I don't mind me not having a license, I'm still trying to fix myself and I'm progressing and I'm proud of that! You should too! You are courageous enough to go out there and get a job with all that worry overwhelming you, seriously, good for you! You should be proud of yourself! Just take a step at a time. Who cares what they think. You're doing great!


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

(removed)


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

likeabrickwall said:


> So I got a part time job stocking the produce section a grocery store around 4 months ago. I started working a measly 14 hours a week to around 20 hours week. Sometimes I would get more hours, but its around 20. I don't do anything else besides this.
> 
> Here is where it gets pathetic. I don't have my own car. If I can borrow my dads, I'll drive there myself but usually, I get dropped off by my mom(at 23). I'm actually shocked it took this long to figure out but eventually I get seen and of course the whole ****ing store needs to know. Now it just leads to workplace gossip about why I don't have a car and what I do with myself since I only work part time. A few days ago, it was me and the department supervisor. She was in a bad mood and I was going slow. After telling to stop cleaning because I still had some stuff to stock, she walks away muttering "he still gets rides from his parents at 23, un****ing believable".
> 
> ...


People are just so judgemental these days, aren't they? :frown2:

I am the same age as you too and I don't have a car either, I usually travel by public transport.

So don't feel too bad about it. In fact, I think having a car is a waste of money, you will only end up having additional bills to pay when you can actually save up those money to buy a house etc.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

You are not a loser man, and you are still really young.

But let me tell you a valuable lesson (take it or leave it), you should never, never trust anyone no matter how nice they seem and act indiferent with everyone.


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah both of my jobs see me getting dropped off and picked up. Its so awkward when they ask if I got a car yet. Like wtf? Leave me be. As far as being judged I'm used to it.


I heard the manager and the assistant manager talk about me not having a car. Something like "he's been here for months, he should have enough for a downpayment on something". Nobody says anything to my face but they do talk about it. They also talk about what I do in my free time since I only work 20 hours (I just have one job).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

likeabrickwall said:


> I heard the manager and the assistant manager talk about me not having a car. Something like "he's been here for months, he should have enough for a downpayment on something". Nobody says anything to my face but they do talk about it. They also talk about what I do in my free time since I only work 20 hours (I just have one job).


Yeah sucks. Its like could you pls let me live my life and stop judging me, lol. People......got to love em.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't let her get you down. She sounds terrible! There's a dude that worked on my job that got a ride to work from his dad once in a while.No one worked with ever said anything negative about it. Your supervisor is probably just a bitter person.


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

You don't sound like a loser. If people see you getting dropped off by your parents, you can just say that you're saving up to buy a nice car. But honestly, it's not really their business anyway. If your parents are okay with dropping you off, it doesn't sound like an issue.


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

pocketbird said:


> I do agree your supervisor was being inappropriate...like honestly, what a crappy character he is! I'm on the same boat with you relying on walking or my family to take me to work, but I don't care what people say about it. Just do your thing. Keep your chin up! Think about why you're working and don't let them get to you. If it becomes too bothersome, I would say quit. You're better than that anyway. You don't deserve to be around people like that. Surround yourself with people who are supportive and make you feel good
> 
> I surely wouldn't work in a company who made me feel crummy. I don't mind me not having a license, I'm still trying to fix myself and I'm progressing and I'm proud of that! You should too! You are courageous enough to go out there and get a job with all that worry overwhelming you, seriously, good for you! You should be proud of yourself! Just take a step at a time. Who cares what they think. You're doing great!


Thanks, I have my license and can drive I just don't have a car. I'm saving up for it. I got my license around a normal age but didn't actually get over my fear of driving until 20. Now its one of the few things I actually like doing. It could be the same for you!

And I saw you're from virginia beach! I didn't think there were other people like me here!


----------

